# Cape Vape Meet Crew



## Marzuq (4/12/14)

Hi guys. Please give a warm welcome to the crew that has been working behind the scenes in assisting with the finalising of all plans for the vape meet and also will be at your service and dealing with duties on the day of the meet

@Marzuq 
@Cape vaping supplies
@Riaz
@Rellik
@Gazzacpt
@Yusuf Cape Vaper
@Zegee

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Marzuq (4/12/14)

Guys thanks so much for all the help and advice with the organising and finalising the vape meet. You guys rock. Each of you volunteered your services and I have alot of respect for that

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (4/12/14)

Awesome guys!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (4/12/14)

Thanks for all the help guys. It is appreciated

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz (4/12/14)

Thanks to you @Marzuq for coordinating everything. 

Well done bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (4/12/14)

Riaz said:


> Thanks to you @Marzuq for coordinating everything.
> 
> Well done bro
> 
> ...



Agreed

@Marzuq, i think you need to add your name to that list

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Marzuq (4/12/14)

Silver said:


> Agreed
> 
> @Marzuq, i think you need to add your name to that list



Thanks @Riaz and @Silver but I want this thread to be about the guys who have volunteered their time and services. They deserve recognition for what they are doing and I am happy to be the first to say a huge thanks to these guys for their work and efforts put into the vape meet


----------



## Paulie (4/12/14)

Awesome guys looking forward to it!


----------



## Andre (4/12/14)

Well done guys...enjoy.


----------



## RIEFY (4/12/14)

well done guys! can one of the admins besides marzuq edit the OP and include marzuqs name. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RIEFY (4/12/14)

Andre said:


> Well done guys...enjoy.


are you gracing us with your presence sir?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (4/12/14)

Yeah Marzuq needs to be added. The man behind the magic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (4/12/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> are you gracing us with your presence sir?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Lol, would have loved to be there, but have a prior engagement. Love that new SMPL (simple) mod you are sporting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/12/14)

I believe @Marzuq deserves recognition, he has been an integral part of the team organizing the Cape Vape Meet, his name has been added to the list

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (4/12/14)

Lekker man thanks guys. But it's a team effort

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/12/14)

Nice one boys... sorry I'm missing this one!


----------



## The Golf (7/12/14)

Thanks to you guys for an awesome event

Reactions: Like 2


----------

